# T-5 plus T-8 lighting?



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

So currently I have a deluxe hood but could I buy a glass top and put a T-5 24" fixture over the middle, a 30" t-8 over the front and another 16" t-8 over the back or would the light in the back and front not do much good? It's a 29 gallon tank so 30" lenght. Don't really worry about plants and substrate and all that.

thanks


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

atmmachine816 said:


> So currently I have a deluxe hood but could I buy a glass top and put a T-5 24" fixture over the middle, a 30" t-8 over the front and another 16" t-8 over the back or would the light in the back and front not do much good? It's a 29 gallon tank so 30" lenght. Don't really worry about plants and substrate and all that.
> 
> thanks


Are you talking about the Coralife T5 fixtures? There's a big difference between them and high output T5's. I have a feeling you are talking about the Coralifes, and if you are, then why not get a 30" since you have a 30" tank? That would allow you to grow most plants, although it would be more of a low light tank. If you want high light you might be better off going with T5 HO, or compact flourescent. Using the 30" T8 with the 30" Coralife, may give medium light. You say don't worry about plants, but the type of plants you want to grow is going to make a big difference in the type of lighting you need.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

O well I don't want a lot of light, something that will be around or under 2.0wpg that won't make me use more than DIY co2 and maybe a few ferts. I was talking about a t-5 fixture I saw at a petstore that they only had in 24" though they might be able to order a 30" for me, not the coralife though I know what those are, I don't order stuff online so I have a hard time finding one by me for a reasonable price. So I take it there is a difference between teh t-5 I might have seen than the coralife?

O well plants I have hornwort, crypts, and anubias because nothing else grows as it's a 20w bulb over a 18" deep tank and the light doesn't penetrate that's my problem. I have a bunch of plants in my 5.5 gallon tank with 10w cp bulb, DIY co2 that I could probably grow in the 29 gallon once I get more lighting.

Sorry if I'm being a bit fague, not sure how to explain it, if I'm confusing please say so, I'm just confused as how to get more lighting.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if the pet store can order you a 30" fixture, i would go with that instead of the 24" one, otherwise you will have dark spots in your tank. if the 30" fixture uses standard t-8 lamps, you can always swap them with higher wattage/better colour lamps from home depot for example.

the higher wattage lamps will only work if the built in ballast can support it though. so you will have to confirm before replacing the lamp.

another option is going DIY for your lighting.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, that's a good idea. If that doesn't work out do you think adding a striplight in front and behind my existing striplight will help with lighting?

thanks


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

just re-reading the specs you've provided, if the unit is 30", then the lamps are most likely only 24" in length. i can't see there being 30" long t-8 lamps in it. i would confirm.

i would also confirm how many lamps are in the fixture and what the wattage of lamps are included. to achieve the ~2 wpg you're looking for, you'll need approximately 60 watts of lighting. instead of adding two strip lights, which i think is really hokey, i would just get another 30" fixture.

hopefully the lighting fixture has two 20 watt t-8 lamps in it, then you'd be in business.

good luck!


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok thanks, ya I have dark spots in the tank now because of the short lights so I guess I'll see what I can find when I got this weekend and take your advice, hopefuly I'll find something.

thanks a lot


----------



## aman74 (Nov 13, 2006)

freydo said:


> if the pet store can order you a 30" fixture, i would go with that instead of the 24" one, otherwise you will have dark spots in your tank. if the 30" fixture uses standard t-8 lamps, you can always swap them with higher wattage/better colour lamps from home depot for example.
> 
> the higher wattage lamps will only work if the built in ballast can support it though. so you will have to confirm before replacing the lamp.
> 
> another option is going DIY for your lighting.


Don't most T5 and T8 30" fixtures use 24" bulbs? I'm asking because I am looking to light a 20L. Will that be a problem lighting the sides? Maybe I'm better of with a 15g tank.

Thanks


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

yeah... i corrected myself and learned to read .

the light output might be a problem if you plan on adding high-light plants. if you're sticking with crypts and the like, you will still get enough light.

your other option, which is a good option, is to go DIY with AHSupply.


----------

